# Paint Style Id



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

Any idea what scheme this is? It's an Art Decor style and it came on the Master X-Light (maybe others?) for at least a couple of years in the late 90's, early 00's - but doesn't appear exactly like this in their archive.

Is it a variation of LX10 or LX23 or somthing else?

Any help appreciated.

55/Rad


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

55/Rad said:


> Any idea what scheme this is? It's an Art Decor style and it came on the Master X-Light (maybe others?) for at least a couple of years in the late 90's, early 00's - but doesn't appear exactly like this in their archive.
> 
> Is it a variation of LX10 or LX23 or somthing else?
> 
> ...


It's a variation of PR23 and LX23 I think. Rabobank colors


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

I vote for AD23. (Art Deco) 
Yes, the Rabobank color for that year.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Gonna say Rabobank.

Sharp looking ride. I have one very similar in style.


----------

